

Ask HN: Python 2.7 book, any recommendations? - klrr

Hi, I've just read trough the Python 2.7 tutorial and want to get in more deeply. I want a book targeted at beginners and it would be cool if it teaches programming too, not just the language.<p>Thanks.
======
daenney
Dive Into Python is a good start, you can find it at:

\- <http://www.diveintopython.net/toc/index.html>

Of course you can also just buy the book.

If you're a bit more familiar to programming, try Zed Shaw's Learn Python The
Hard Way:

\- <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

Though 'The Hard Way' is obviously not for the novice completely new to
programming it does teach a bit more than just the language, things that make
you into a better coder.

You'll also find a comprehensive list at:

\- <http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers>

~~~
klrr
Thanks!

------
epequeno
I always recommend:

Think Python: How to Think Like a Computer Scientist
<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/>

It's a pretty good overview of basic concepts of Computer Science, it's focus
is Object-Oriented but does cover functional programming as well.

I would also pair any of the suggestions offered here with
<http://pythontutor.com/> adding the visual component of program execution
will help absorb the material much quicker and get you used to the nuances of
python.

------
intellegacy
To learn CS, Programming, and Python, I'm currently working through:

6.00x (MIT's edX Intro to CS course), Python
<https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.00x/2012_Fall/info>

CS101 (Udacity's Intro to CS course), Python
[http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs101/CourseRev/apr20...](http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs101/CourseRev/apr2012)

Python the Hard way (Zed Shaw's online book), Python
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/>

Code Academy, (Python track), Python <http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python>

I consider 6.00x and CS101 to be my CS foundation and Python Hard way and Code
Academy to be brush-up on the Python/programming. Working through all these in
tandem really hits my brain in 4 different but complementary angles.

------
shrikrishna
"A byte of Python" is the best book I've seen so far that caters to a beginner
audience. All you need to know about computers to read this book is to how to
save text files. Really engaging.

<http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/>

